# Bulldog fight!



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fished from noon to 3:45 and landed some big fish today from Rocky. Here are some of the fish I caught in the tailouts (ya I said tailouts). Every one of them was caught on pink sacks with the center pin. The picture of the one fish of me holding took over 10 minutes to land. It did nothing but bulldog fight the whole time. My hand went numb and shoulder was hurting from that battle on the pin. Also the third picture is a female with a fin clip. I hope to be out tomorrow if the slush stays away  .


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice job!!! I love that spot. I was just up stream from there yesterday and did well. I wanted to head down there but the bite was fast enough to keep me put, also in tailouts.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

what exactly is a tailout? my mom lives in lakewood and i was planning on coming up there feb 5th to visit, wondering if the steelhead would still be running? ide like to do some fishing while im in town, last time i went was in october and we fished from the marina docks using jigs and maggotts..any help would be great


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice fish mepps. Did you do a measurement of the fish your holding? Looks big. Bulldog is definitely a good description of a fighter that never quits. 

Leftfordead, 
A tailout is a section of a river where a pool shallows out and starts to creates a riffle. The fish are in the river and avaiable all winter long as long as you can get to open, fishable water.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

corndawg said:


> Nice fish mepps. Did you do a measurement of the fish your holding? Looks big. Bulldog is definitely a good description of a fighter that never quits.
> 
> Leftfordead,
> A tailout is a section of a river where a pool shallows out and starts to creates a riffle. The fish are in the river and avaiable all winter long as long as you can get to open, fishable water.


The one I'm holding is 32 inches. That steelhead never came out of the water the entire fight so I had know idea how big it was until the very end.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love fish porn LOLOL


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

MEPPS3 - I met you at Erie Outfitters Friday - you were showing me your fish pictures from your cellphone.Thanks for sharing them with all of us.I'm freakin' so envious - someday I hope to catchem' like that.Sharp hooks & keep up the good work . :F


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

icehuntR said:


> MEPPS3 - I met you at Erie Outfitters Friday - you were showing me your fish pictures from your cellphone.Thanks for sharing them with all of us.I'm freakin' so envious - someday I hope to catchem' like that.Sharp hooks & keep up the good work . :F


Nice meeting you also. If you ever want to fish Rock or V on a weekend send me a PM. Jeff


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice job Mepps, helluva fish! That's awesome that you have been able to consistenly catch big fish. I have caught a lot of steel this year but not many big ones, (biggest was 29" and have caught a few around 27" but most are around 24"). I'm certainly not complaining though, even a small steelie is a blast to catch, but it sure would be nice to tangle with a really big fish. Again kudos to you.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats a monster Mepps, that pin is working for you for sure. Almost every pic i see you post is of 10+LB fish. grin...


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

hollandbass said:


> Thats a monster Mepps, that pin is working for you for sure. Almost every pic i see you post is of 10+LB fish. grin...


I have been lucky enough to find some bigger fish of recent. Trust me I have been catching plenty of average fish  .


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

those tend to be the monsters... the ones that wont come up at all and just fight... nice fish...


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish congrats


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats a beast. Looks like fun. Good job.


----------

